# Nainggolan verso il rinnovo, per Manolas c'è la clausola.



## Tifo'o (7 Settembre 2016)

Secondo Sportmediaset, Radja Nainggolan, è vicino al rinnovo con la Roma fino al 2021 con ingaggi da 4 mln di euro a stagione. Per Manolas, invece, la Roma sta pensando di fissare una clausola in modo anche per prepararsi ai prossimi "attacchi" da altre squadre, sopratutto in Premier. Si parla di una clausola da 40 mln di euro.


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Settembre 2016)

40 mln di euro sono noccioline per Manolas. Non imparano mai


----------



## koti (7 Settembre 2016)

Allora piuttosto che Musacchio a 30 prendo Manolos a 40 tutta la vita...


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Settembre 2016)

Mettetela da 60 per Radja....


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Settembre 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset, Radja Nainggolan, è vicino al rinnovo con la Roma fino al 2021 con ingaggi da 4 mln di euro a stagione. Per Manolas, invece, la Roma sta pensando di fissare una clausola in modo anche per prepararsi ai prossimi "attacchi" da altre squadre, sopratutto in Premier. *Si parla di una clausola da 40 mln di euro*.



Ma li hanno visti i prezzi recenti dei centrali?


----------



## Aragorn (7 Settembre 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> 40 mln di euro sono noccioline per Manolas. Non imparano mai



Secondo me sono i giocatori stessi ad imporla, come a dire "o mettiamo una clausola a cifre accessibili oppure niente rinnovo". Se non lo facessero rischierebbero di restare imprigionati a vita in squadre di medio livello, e allo stesso tempo i club sono obbligati ad accettare visto che l'alternativa è perderli a zero (stile Borussia Dortmund).


----------



## 666psycho (7 Settembre 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Secondo me sono i giocatori stessi ad imporla, come a dire "o mettiamo una clausola a cifre accessibili oppure niente rinnovo". Se non lo facessero rischierebbero di restare imprigionati a vita in squadre di medio livello, e allo stesso tempo i club sono obbligati ad accettare visto che l'alternativa è perderli a zero (stile Borussia Dortmund).



la penso anch'io così..ma forse lo decidono assieme..


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (8 Settembre 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Secondo me sono i giocatori stessi ad imporla, come a dire "o mettiamo una clausola a cifre accessibili oppure niente rinnovo". Se non lo facessero rischierebbero di restare imprigionati a vita in squadre di medio livello, e allo stesso tempo i club sono obbligati ad accettare visto che l'alternativa è perderli a zero (stile Borussia Dortmund).



infatti i conti si fanno con l'oste.

Purtroppo la Roma non ha la forza per trattenere questi giocatori, che piaccia o meno.
Radja e Manolas sono giocatori da top club europeo e stanno sprecando tempo là dentro (specialmente il belga che ha ormai 28 anni)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2016)

40 milioni per Manolas anche domani.


----------



## prebozzio (8 Settembre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 40 milioni per Manolas anche domani.


Subito


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Settembre 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> 40 mln di euro sono noccioline per Manolas. Non imparano mai



non è questione di imparare, se non ci fosse una clausola rescissoria di quel tipo il giocatore non avrebbe mai accettato il rinnovo, è la stessa situazione del rinnovo di pjanic, pjanic rinnovo proprio perchè la clausola era bassa altrimenti sarebbe andato a fine rapporto col rischio concreto di perderlo a zero


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Subito


Ieri


----------



## Jino (8 Settembre 2016)

Radja per me se lascia la Roma va solo all'estero. Manolas sarebbe un bel regalo cinese per il prossimo anno.


----------

